# Just Made an Impulsive purchase...



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

I went to petco, to buy some catalina saltwater and I saw this beauty outta the corner of my eye for only 30 bucks...anybody ever had experience with these?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

the Scarus taeniopterus (Princess Parrotfish) can grow up to 13" and is considered on the scale 1-5 a level 2 fish.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

umm...is 5 the highest?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

hope you are not keeping him with corals because that is what they eat.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> hope you are not keeping him with corals because that is what they eat.


Nope its a fowlr...


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

1= dead fish - 5= fish that will do very very well


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Fish Finder said:


> 1= dead fish - 5= fish that will do very very well


Ok, well lets hope I didnt just burn 30 bucks...

is this the website with the 1-5 thing http://windowtothesea.com/display.php?cat=...cat=23&item=139

It says its a 3...


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

a 3 rating is also given to morish idols and cleaner wrasse. Im just worning you on what might and most likely would happen (not trying to be a dick i just feel that ppl should know what they have so there are no surprises)


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Fish Finder said:


> a 3 rating is also given to morish idols and cleaner wrasse. Im just worning you on what might and most likely would happen (not trying to be a dick i just feel that ppl should know what they have so there are no surprises)


I know dude, hopefully it works out...but if they give a 3 to morish idols I am effed.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Just went and checked out the fish...it totally has a clear mucus orb around it, pretty damn cool.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Parrotfish seems pretty good right about now, I'll keep you posted...


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

picssssssss!


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Can't get a pic for awhile, I got my bro takin care of the tank now that I am back at school. The mucus orb thing is awesome though. The fish is in really good shape too, definately social in my tank of baby killers.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

we have lots of those at my work, all doing well and eating great.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

illnino said:


> we have lots of those at my work, all doing well and eating great.


The fish seems 100%, you got any knowledge of its growth rate...I hear Princess Parrots get around 10" in captivity and a little over a foot in the wild.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

black_piranha said:


> picssssssss!


I agree this thread is useless without pics

the fish sound beautiful


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Trillion said:


> picssssssss!


I agree this thread is useless without pics

the fish sound beautiful
[/quote]

Still got no pic but mine looks basically identical to this one...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Once in a while Petco do have some beautiful SW fish.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Once in a while Petco do have some beautiful SW fish.


Its always a pleasant surprise I just got a black volitan for the same price as a regular.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Thanks for the pics finally

man that is a cool fish, all the best with it

that was areally good price for that fish


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> Once in a while Petco do have some beautiful SW fish.


true story. its always a surprise goin in there. i was in there awhile back and they had 2 red corsi wrasse for 17 bucks. these are one beautiful fish and princess thought so as well....... so he ate it.

J-Rod


----------

